# Combi plane



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

This is something I had to do yesterday so I thought I would take pics while it might be helpful to someone.

Sharpening the plane iron for a beading, most of the time people say just flatten the back of the iron and that is all you can do.

If you really want to get a edge on the iron it would take a slip stone and the you would need a different slip stone for each iron.

On the combi I use most there are 5 beading irons so I have a stick in the shop with the 5 profiles on it.

So I put honing compound on the bead and draw the iron to me I hope the pic shows the edge on the iron.

I know its simple but some times the simple things just do the job

Hope this helps someone. Billy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Good write up. Just was dealing with that issue.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Bwood good to know I`ve given you an idea to kick around.
I have two combi planes both #50 a early and a later model I can not really talk about the #45 or the #55 because never having used them it would be wrong of me.

I feel that the #50 was probably the most frustrating plane that Stanley ever produced and a lot of people gave up with them feeling that they didn't have the skill to get the best use out of it.
IMHO for this reason you often see them advertised as hardly used.

I have a few ideas not really ground breaking,but they may help someone get better use from the tool, it would be interesting to see if there is any one interested in this and if not that's OK to. Billy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: good idea.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like it! If I can get my beading irons to cut at all, I think I'll try this. What sort of honing compound are you using?


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Andy the compound I use is a Tormek honing paste but I think most any honing or grinding past would do.Billy


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Billy De said:


> Andy the compound I use is a Tormek honing paste but I think most any honing or grinding past would do.Billy


Thanks! I'll see what I can find next time I'm at a place that might have it.


----------

